# Removing Great Stuff from hands



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Got a little Great Stuff on my hands. That stuff is super sticky. Soap and water don't seem to completely remove the sticky. Suggestions?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Have at look at Section 4B here:
https://www.awarehousefull.com/content/Great%20Stuff%20Consumer%20Safety%20Information.pdf


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Potato peeler. Of course the top layer of skin goes with the foam. Time works well. Eventually it will wear away.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Suggestions?

Gloves
30 second google search
or post on LJ's and let someone else waste their time for you.
Personally I would give the urine a try.
Good Luck


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

use something with polyglycol or acetone,


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Acetone will certainly speed things up, could dry out your skin a little too. I got some on a pair of boots when I was a junior in high school, it finally wore completely off two years after I was done with college. Hopefully it doesn't take 8 years to wear off your skin like it did my boots.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

A blowtorch would be fast….


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

anytime you use solvents, like xylene, mek, acetone, wash hand well with soap after use and apply lotion to stop skin drying out. they did or do make a hand cleaner for solvents, but haven't seen it in a long time. 
hopfully lesson learned ,gloves of any sort are better than none and dealing with this, any one who has used it may have had to finger out the misguided application, but usually only once.
good luc
rj in az


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Acetone followed with Boraxo powdered hand soap. Now I have found that Boraxo soap is hard to find now days and had to order it on line. It works great and had lanolin that makes you hands feel softer and moist. Works a lot better than that Orange goop.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

A guy near us invented or discovered the stuff, I believe it was an accidental discovery. Like many others. Dow bought the rights some years back and converted a very large abandoned factory to produce it in larger quantities. I wish they could market a hand cleaner to go with it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

In time, it will wear off.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm with Alaska guy.
If that's the polyurethane foam I suggest your let it wear off. 
Solvents lists above will give you drain bamage.
Good Luck


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

As the safety information sheet suggests, once dried on the skin (and from my experience) use hand lotion, baby oil, or something similar repeatedly. This won't remove it quickly but, it is the safest substance and will speed the process along. 
Good luck.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Q.
How do I get Great Stuff™ foam off of my skin?

A.
If the foam has not cured or hardened, use fingernail polish remover (with acetone); a polyglycol-based skin cleanser or corn oil may be effective. Then wash with soap and plenty of water. If the foam has hardened, there is no solvent that will remove it. It will not harm your skin and will wear off over time. To remove cured foam from skin, use a pumice stone (available at most drug stores) and warm, soapy water. Then apply petroleum jelly.

https://www.greatstuff.dupont.com/products/greatstuff-pro-construction-adhesive.html


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> Suggestions?
> 
> Gloves
> 30 second google search
> ...


Posting to LJ can be part of a Google search. And, if you don't wish to *waste * your time helping a fellow LJ (or anyone), then why are your here? If that was an attempt at being humorous, you failed.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Acetone or paint thinner. If you're worried about your hands drying out just put lotion on them before you go to sleep. A little acetone doesn't dry my hands out as much as having them in water and cleaning cement all day


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

BTDTGTTS I wear gloves and only plastic throw away tools on the stuff.
Sand paper removal from skin worked best for me?

YMMV


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a gun to apply Great Stuff. The cleaner for the gun is made and sold by Great Stuff. It works on your hands, too. But, the best thing is using Harbor Freight's 9 mil gloves.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the good replies.

I was wearing gloves and yep I buy the 9mil Harbor Freight even LOL. But you know how accidents can happen and "stuff" can get on you after pull the gloves off. Darn stuff is just messy sometimes.

I figured something rough like pumice or sandpaper would get it off but was just wondering if any of yall had tried something else.

Thanks again to the good folks that replied on here. LJ is blessed with some good and helpful folks.


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

OzarkJim said:


> Got a little Great Stuff on my hands. That stuff is super sticky. Soap and water don't seem to completely remove the sticky. Suggestions?



Acetone or mineral spiritis - IF you get to it quickly. Otherwise, 150 grit.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll never use that stuff again without gloves. I spent a couple of hours in the tub scraping that stuff with a pocketknife. I did not get it all off, most of it though.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I found that Hand Lotion is a great waterless soap. And will remove most unwanted crap especially greasy crap. When I drove flatbed, I used hand lotion as a soap to clean my hands then wipe with a paper towel. Plus, doesn't dry out your hands like some cleaners.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Yep. Never again without gloves!!!!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I get GOJO Scrubbing Towels from Rural King. Might be other outlets. I find these to be better than Scrubs in a Bucket.


----------

